
ZFS on Linux 0.8.1 Brings Many Fixes, Linux 5.2 Compatibility Bits - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ZFS-On-Linux-0.8.1-Released
======
AnssiH
Previous discussion on ZFS on Linux 0.8.1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20186458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20186458)

------
gtirloni
I can't get myself to use ZFS on Linux with the licensing uncertainty. Anyone
using it in production has got lawyers looking into this?

~~~
Operyl
Ubuntu/SFLC: [https://blog.ubuntu.com/2016/02/18/zfs-licensing-and-
linux](https://blog.ubuntu.com/2016/02/18/zfs-licensing-and-linux)

It links to [http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/02/zfs-licensing-and-
lin...](http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/02/zfs-licensing-and-linux.html)
and [https://www.softwarefreedom.org/resources/2016/linux-
kernel-...](https://www.softwarefreedom.org/resources/2016/linux-kernel-
cddl.html)

~~~
SteveNuts
It's Oracle. They'll sue you just because lawsuits are a core part of their
business. I have no doubt they'll eventually start litigating on this.

Oracle is basically the Westboro Baptist Church of the tech world.

~~~
Operyl
Sure, it could happen, I'm only providing the requested links here.

